# Any car finance experts ?



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Any car finance experts on here ?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not an expert but sold cars and car finance for a few years, I might be able to help.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

David speak to Iain at Pitstop..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89164


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

What do you want to know - spent 17 years training and managing F&I Business Managers in the motor trade so I know a little bit


----------

